# Weekend roll... y fiesta (peda) en Desierto de los Leones



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Estimados, 
El pasado sábado fue el picnic/celebración/convivio/peda de mi grupo en el DDLL´s. 
A media rodada hicimos un picnic con vino, quesos, jamón, pan, panqué, pastel, etc. 
Al final de cuentas, rodar no es tanto de componentes ni bicis sino de la convivencia con los amigos y disfrutar con la naturaleza. 
Ojalá les gusten las fotos. 
saludos 
Marco


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimado Psycho,

Me da mucho gusto que le des una vez mas vida a este H. Foro con tu reseña , ya hacia tiempo que no leíamos una reseña .:thumbsup:

Saludos a todos , hip.....


----------

